# Canon EOS 600D vor Powershot SX220 HS - Topseller Digitalkameras bei Amazon [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. März 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Canon EOS 600D vor Powershot SX220 HS - Topseller Digitalkameras bei Amazon [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Canon EOS 600D vor Powershot SX220 HS - Topseller Digitalkameras bei Amazon [Anzeige]


----------



## RavenlordX (11. März 2012)

Moment mal, der Nachfolger 600D vom Vorgänger 600D? 

Da ist wohl ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen mh.

Bin mit meiner 550D voll zufrieden. Bis auf das Schwenkbare Display, das ich jetzt manchmal gern hätte.
Sonst nehmen die sich nix.

MfG


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2012)

Ich denke auch bei solchen Meldungen immer mal wieder drüber nach meine grob 6-7 Jahre alte IXUS960 Kompaktcam mal auszutauschen... aber am Ende hat bisher immer noch der Gedanke "für das was du mit dem Ding machst reicht die aus bis sie kaputt ist" gewonnen 

Ich hab zwar mittlerweile 2 Pixelfehler im CCD und sonst ist sie auch ein wenig mitgenommen aber was solls - fürn Schnappschuss reichts noch.


----------



## Vhailor (11. März 2012)

Dafür reicht auch ne Handycam .

Bin mit der A55v auch zufrieden. GPS, schwenkbares Display, Panorama und 16,2 MP sind derzeit alles was ich brauche  [einziges Manko sind die begrenzten Aufnahmen von nur 9-10 Minuten bevor das Gerät überhitzt]. Viel wichtiger wird erstmal die Art und Weise des Bildermachens sein. Und wenn ich das verinnerlicht habe erfreue ich mich der neuen Technik ... also in etwa in 4-5 Jahren .


----------



## Patze (7. Mai 2012)

Daniel Waadt schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings steht der Nachfolger der 600D bereits in den Startlöchern,  sodass Interessierte vielleicht noch etwas Geduld mitbringen sollten.



Das tue ich gerade...Ende des Jahres oder Anfang nächsten Jahres werde ich mir die 600D oder den Nachfolger 650D zulegen...bis dahin leider warten...


----------



## ACDSee (7. Mai 2012)

Habe ebenfalls eine 550D und überlege mir die SX240 für den nächsten Urlaub zuzulegen.  Die 550D ist doch eher was für zuhause und nichts was man mal schnell in den Rucksack packt. 

Warum die 220er so gefragt ist, kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen, finde die SX 240HS deutlich interessanter.


----------

